# breeding mice and rats



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

hello looking for some mice and rats to start to breed any one no any good plases to get them cheep :2thumb:


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

hi chris, you need to change your location. you dont live in bristol anymore. you gone and left us :lol2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

you're best place is from european shows.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

ok and thankz lee i no i need to change it


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

we have some but i think we are a bit to far 



luke


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

im in bedford


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

well it depends if ya want to travel 100 mile :lol2: alltho you could visit wharf and mill 


luke


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

lolol all the pet shop here have no mice


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

@tiffa = have you tried petsathome?


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

pet no mice to bread up just got 1 rat or i would have got some rats will have a look this week agan but got a new dog today loololol


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

aww cool!  post sum pics


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

will do im piking her up tomorrw she is for the shop


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

oh right cool 

pm me if you have any other info about the shop!


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

will do


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I have baby mice in High Wycombe if that's any good? I breed for type, colour and food so a nice selection! I won't charge the earth either (£2.50)... I've seen them at pet shops for £6 each!!
A friend of mine has some blue (pale and dark blues) dumbo rats ready soon I think...


----------

